# Square bagels



## ella/TO (May 6, 2006)

Looking for my post re square bagels....feel like such a nerd...lol, don't know how to find it....helppppppp, please and thankyou


----------



## Andy M. (May 6, 2006)

Go the the SEARCH function on the menu bar and type in square bagels.  The ine you aer looking for is about the third one down.  (This thread is on the top)


----------



## Alix (May 6, 2006)

Here it is Ella.


----------

